

Ask HN: Anyone use Dart JS on a production app? - CD1212

I am very intrigued by Dart mainly the dart2js route, however I couldn't find a 'Who uses it' page. I always find it interesting to see other services that use a technology and what they were able to achieve with it.
======
fabiant7t
blossom.io uses it in production and there has been an interview on infoq.com
lately: <http://www.infoq.com/news/2013/04/blossom-dart-switch>

